# Cleaning green algae?



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Bit of an odd one.... My metal garden furniture has accumulated a layer of green algae type coating from sitting on the patio during this wet winter weather.

Last year I tried various standard APC mixtures and a stiff bristle brush, but due to the honeycomb mesh style of chair it was a real PITA to try and get it off, and the APC by itself did pretty much nothing. I tried Surfex as well but it didnt do much better  Is there an APC or cleaner that is particularly good at cleaning this type of muck off, that ideally I could spray on, leave to soak and PW off as easily as possible? Is this the sort of thing G101 is good at?

Any suggestions welcomed, as I have a lot of chairs, benches, large table etc to do and would rather not spend half a day on it again 

thanks


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

g101 undiluted or tfr diluted to what does the job[i,d go with tfr]
agitate and pw, goodluck


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> Bit of an odd one.... My metal garden furniture has accumulated a layer of green algae type coating from sitting on the patio during this wet winter weather.
> 
> Last year I tried various standard APC mixtures and a stiff bristle brush, but due to the honeycomb mesh style of chair it was a real PITA to try and get it off, and the APC by itself did pretty much nothing. I tried Surfex as well but it didnt do much better  Is there an APC or cleaner that is particularly good at cleaning this type of muck off, that ideally I could spray on, leave to soak and PW off as easily as possible? Is this the sort of thing G101 is good at?
> 
> ...


TW Universal Wash (yellow fluid)


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

I have G101 if you want to try that Damon

But based on your recent posts I'd like to suggest you use some of the really strong wheel acids


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Epoch said:


> I have G101 if you want to try that Damon
> 
> But based on your recent posts I'd like to suggest you use some of the really strong wheel acids


:lol:

exactly what I was thinking....

I like the idea TFR might do it quickly, but perhaps I shouldnt TFR foam my garden 

I'm thinking water and a stiff brush might be the most friendly way to do it :lol:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> :lol:
> 
> exactly what I was thinking....
> 
> ...


You dont have to foam it over, put some in a spray tin cover and brush it on, or in a pump spray bottle , leave for a few mins then rinse off :thumb:


----------



## swiftshine (Apr 17, 2008)

I used to have to do the once yearly clean of the caddys caravan at work.
It sat under trees all year, and allways had a nice covering of green algae. I found the pressure washer (warm/hot) with a strong TFR through the detergant bottle got rid of it. As your kranzle isn't a hot one, maybe put a strong mix of TFR and hot water through a pump sprayer, apply liberally and then blast off with the kranzle:thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

OK guys - thanks for the ideas.

I will try some of these ext week once the threat of snow is gone


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Hmm....used Surfex HD at 10% strength on a local member's plastic roofing on their conservatory yesterday, with a paint brush, and it simply disappeared with a rinse.

Similarly, done a car and ambulance (Chevvy) last Friday, that had been parked up for the best part of a year at the local meeting ground.
Foamed with BH Autofoam - about 3-5% approx. and power rinsed off with the Makita.
Wasn't much left behind that a wash wouldn't sort out - so I'm a bit surprised as to why the Surfex and your Kranzle haven't made mince meat of it!


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

PJS said:


> Hmm....used Surfex HD at 10% strength on a local member's plastic roofing on their conservatory yesterday, with a paint brush, and it simply disappeared with a rinse.
> 
> Similarly, done a car and ambulance (Chevvy) last Friday, that had been parked up for the best part of a year at the local meeting ground.
> Foamed with BH Autofoam - about 3-5% approx. and power rinsed off with the Makita.
> Wasn't much left behind that a wash wouldn't sort out - so I'm a bit surprised as to why the Surfex and your Kranzle haven't made mince meat of it!


last year I did Surfex (I forget at what dilution) and a simple rinse with a hose, no PW IIRC. Havent tried it this year with the kranzle yet, so will see. I dont want to use huge amounts of pressure on it, as the furniture is coated with a kind of enamel finish and is >10 years old. In a few places the coating is lifting slightly so I dont want to PW it off and risk lifting/damaging the finish further. We'll see what happens - I think careful Kranzle use will sort it out....

Tempted to try a sealant on it when its finished and see what happens. maybe a wipe over with Opti Seal will help protect it for winter


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Whenever I'm cleaning things round the allotment I use a strong hotwater and bleach solution. This helps to kill any bacteria or algae. Once it's dead it should be much easier to remove. If you don't want to use bleach then try Jeyes fluid or just boiling water straight from the kettle.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Damon. We are back to the nitrogen cycle again. :lol:
Eco Detailing.

Algae is a plant, which in turn requires a food source.
This normally is can be acquired by Light. (photosynthesis) or rotting material matter.

I guess the green way would be to cover the items up and cut out the light source. In-turn it will die back and them be very easy to remove. The problem with manual removal is the damage and fine scratches that will happen to the coating. Which in turn give traps natural material matter. Which will rot and then eventually produce Nitrate. (plant food). Through the nitrogen cycle.

The secret is to kill the algae, then remove it with out scrubbing and then keep it clean. If there is no material build up then nothing to rot. In turn nothing to feed on. So no algae.

Gordon.


----------



## Schnorbitz (Aug 18, 2007)

Try household mould and mildew remover spray. It contains bleach which will kill the algae off. Astonish do one for £1 which I've used before on a car to remove green algae from various places like window rubbers (use with caution, I don't know what effect bleach has on paint or rubber but it was an old car in a bad way so worth the risk).


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Schnorbitz said:


> Try household mould and mildew remover spray. It contains bleach which will kill the algae off. Astonish do one for £1 which I've used before on a car to remove green algae from various places like window rubbers (use with caution, I don't know what effect bleach has on paint or rubber but it was an old car in a bad way so worth the risk).


Heh heh , you make it sound like Astonish is bad, just cos it costs a quid, but pro rata it is the same costs as some other over the counter for 5 litre's worth, 
The degreaser they offer is brilliant, at the mo I have a tyre with a selection of tyre dressings applied, and the Astonish is certainly holding it's corner well and offers a nice natural look finish to tyres and trim.


----------



## Schnorbitz (Aug 18, 2007)

Not at all! It's good stuff but I was wary about suggesting spraying anything with bleach in it on a car...It definitely gets rid of algae/mildew though and works a treat in the bathroom.


----------



## Wheelie_Clean (Jun 16, 2007)

Brian wanted similar product help here: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=1116507&postcount=1

Reece suggested: http://www.soda-crystals.co.uk/soda-crystals.html

Which worked a treat: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=89403

Hope it works for you:thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

caledonia said:


> Damon. We are back to the nitrogen cycle again. :lol:
> Eco Detailing.
> 
> Algae is a plant, which in turn requires a food source.
> ...


cheers matey - will put them in the new shed, with no light in it, and see what happens. Give them a few days or longer if needed, and then attack them 


Wheelie_Clean said:


> Brian wanted similar product help here: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=1116507&postcount=1
> 
> Reece suggested: http://www.soda-crystals.co.uk/soda-crystals.html
> 
> ...


you star - missed all these originally, so might try that after putting them in a dark room (new shed - for a little while to hopefully kill it


----------



## Burt25 (Dec 4, 2008)

GO to your local hardware shop and ask for Amilitox - dilute at 100:1 in a watering can and spray your garden furniture with it, do not rinse just leave for 2-3 days and all the algae will be gone. (Amilitox is an environmentally friendly algaecide, which incidentally is excellent for also killing off ny areas of moss in your lawn!)


----------

